# Tons of fry!



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Wow your right "tons of fry".


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

The parents look gorgeous! Is the one in the background of the 2nd picture a ghost angel, or some other strain? It looks beautiful, in any case.


----------



## Lukeo85 (Nov 13, 2012)

Crazy


----------



## P015 (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow!! That is a lot! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Msheresy (Oct 3, 2012)

Love fry pics! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

single fry, angelfish,:hihi:


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Wow nice single fry shot.


----------

